# 10 gal eclipse update...



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

Just an update on how my 10 gal tank is doing.

Here's a pic of it before a recent trim.










Pretty happy with it so far until the riccia started taking over.

Only problem I'm currently battling is a case of stag-horn algae. Its almost under control with the exception of the glosso. Any tips or do should i just remove all the glosso and start over again?


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

For staghorn, I removed as much as I could manually and reduced my dosing. It hasn't come back in the past 2 weeks, so I may be doing something right.


-Dustin


----------



## ted spade (Dec 14, 2004)

The tank looks great. What is the stem plant in the back left?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Nice and full.


----------



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

ted spade said:


> The tank looks great. What is the stem plant in the back left?


thanks, its Rotala rotundifolia.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Not to bad The riccia definately needs a trim as it is creating way to strong of a element. Distracting as it is right now. I would try grouping your plants a little more...Make one stand of Rotala(or one on each side if thats what you want but don't make them semetrical in size/shape). I like what is starting to happen in th emidground with the Hemianthus micranthemoides. Maybe try letting it fillint he dark spot under the middle riccia element and have the HM taper out and into the forground on the sides. Get rid of that single stem of Bacopa(or is it Ludwigia repens?), move it back with the others in the back left corner. Its hard to see what is happening with the background but maybe try having the Bacopa or Ratala wallachi?(I think) occupy a space in the very back, between the R indica and the Riccia. Either plant will make a good contrast in texture with the indica but I would probably loose the Bacopa/Ludwigia.

As for the staghorn algae. It shoudl go away as the tank matures if you maintain proper CO2 and Nutrient levels. Trun up the CO2 to 30-35ppm and maybe try a dos eof 2H20 or Excel to weaken the staghorn faster. A search/post in the alga forum should help you there.


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

looks really good. Is that the standard light that came with the eclipse, or did you retro fit a small compact in there?


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

wow that really looks kool. whats the yellow plant at the top of the tank?


----------



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

Well after battling some staghorn algae and doing a big trim here is the latest update on the tank...


















Most of those fish in the tank are rescue fish and will make there way out of the tank.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

pretty good there, but I still still got more riccia


----------



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

updating since its been a while.

Sorry for the over exposure. 









shot of one of the new plants that just went in.


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

nice new scape, i would use some red plants to break up the greens some otherwise it looks awesome, looks WAY bigger than 10g.


----------



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

Been a while so here is an update on the progress of this tank.


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

I like this version best of all, really looks nice.

TAM


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I love the scape/layout. Looks great. Would look great with more stem density in the back left and the middle rear (if you're going for a hillside scape). I think there's lots of possibility here. Great for a 10G!

The health of the foreground plants could be a bit better.  Is that algae on the substrate in the front right?


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

I would like to know what lighting you're using and if you're injecting CO2. 
Really like the absence of hardware warts 

Bill


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

I like the riccia scape more. But this one is decent as well. People have asked what are your tank specs. I am curious as well. Keep up the good work!

Suly


----------



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. Sorry for taking so long to respond, last few weeks and finals at school have me going  . 

I liked the look of the riccia too, but its simply to much work to maintain. I'm done with riccia, it just to much of a headache when it overgrows and breaks loose. I'm just keeping patch of riccia in the corner of the tank to help soak up excess nutrients.

As for the tank specs:

Standard 10gal
Eclipse1 filtration hood
6700k 36watt ahsupply retrofit
DIY co2 with ladder diffuser
Marineland Stealth 50 watt heater
Eco- complete substrate

Weekly additions: Seachem- Flourish, potassium, excel.


Hey John P. The forground is the H.C. you sent me a while ago.  Still working out how to get it to grow a bit quicker. There is a bit of algae on the front section of substrate, but I don't see it in the pic. If its that blurred green spot on the right, thats just a small patch of H.C. . Thanks again.


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING (Dec 1, 2005)

A very nice tank. Thanks for sharing. A question have you purchased your plants locally like from Ocean aquarium or aqua forest aquarium? Or do you just swap and and purchase from other hobbiest?


----------



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

Its a mix of sources for the plants in my tank. Unfortunately i haven't had a chance to check out the Aqua forest store. Hoping to go next week to it check out. 

I've purchased most of the original plants at a Petco in Marin county. The riccia was from 6th ave Flowers and Aquariums as well as two types of stem plants. The taiwan moss and H.C. was from John P. (thanks again.  ) The Glosso and pearl weed were from Nippon which is no more.  And i've purchased a few other plants and items from Oceans Aquarium. Other sources have been Ceasar's Tropical fish waaay up in Santa Rosa. 

All in all, Oceans Aquarium is the one i enjoy the most and try to go when i can. Its like a diamond in the rough and its family run so i do my best to give them my business.


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING (Dec 1, 2005)

Cool. Thanks for sharing. I too enjoy going to ocean aquarium. All tanks there are very well established and they are helpfull and very nice. I just don't see much pricing on flora and fauna so I haven't done much price comparision with them. The Aqua forest is where I have purchased most of my supplies for the current project I have been working on. They are also afamily run buisness. My next project will be my own Nano 8 gallon and I'll be hitting both I'm sure.

cheers :drinkers:


----------



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

nice.  Good luck with your tank.


----------



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

another update...


----------



## Scrimp (Oct 13, 2004)

When you do a trim Id love to get some of these beautiful plants.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

nice i like this scape the best, i still say you need some red in there


----------



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

Finally got around to messing with my camera setting so get rid of the overexposure problem effecting previous pics.




























Scrimp, remind me in 3-4 weeks if you are interested in trimmings. I'll probably need to do a good trim by then. 

H4n, I've been thinking about it, just haven't had time to look around for a reddish leafed plant that will work for my tank. Maybe later this spring.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

beautiful i love the way the moss is growing also  and if you get some red in there make sure to take more pictures


----------



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

lol, don't worry I will. 

Here are some quick shots of the kitchen view.


----------

